# [choix d'une carte graphique haut de game]

## kimbo

Bonjours,

Je souhaite aquerir une carte graphique haut de game (dri, sorie tv, double ecran) pour ma station gentoo.  La quelle choisir avec si possible des drivers open source.

kimbo

----------

## ttgeub

Haut de game, haut de gamme ??? 500 euros ?

Ben a ce prix la, je pense que tu veux te servir de l'acceleration graphique parce qu'entre une carte à 150 euros et une carte à 500 euros la seule difference c'est l'acceleration graphique.

Or si tu veux l'acceleration graphique y a pas de pilotes libres qui tiennent la route. Y a que les proprios nvidia et ati ....

----------

## kimbo

Oui je souhaite utiliser l'acceleration graphique. 

kimbo

----------

## ttgeub

Bon ben comme tu veux l'acceleration graphique, il te faut une ati ou une nvidia et tu peux faire une croix sur les pilotes libres.

Concernant la carte elle meme, j'aurai tendance à conseiller nvidia car les pilotes sont de meilleures qualité sous linux que ceux d'ati. Mais je vais pas aller plus loin, ca va tourner au troll dans deux secondes je laisse repondre les autres.

----------

## Ti momo

Je confirme Nvidia c'est mieux, j'ai une ATI sous linux et les perf sont déplorables   :Sad: 

----------

## Gentii

Pareil. Enfin avec ma ati radeon 9700 pro, quake 3 tourne aussi bien que sous windows, mais déjà enemy territory tourne moins bien, et avec quelques bugs graphiques. Et les autres jeux, c'est encore pire... (ut, ut2004)

----------

## DuF

Nvidia, les drivers sont bien mieux et tout fonctionnera parfaitement (si ta carte est vraiment récente genre une 6800 faudra attendre une prochaine version de drivers pour qu'elle puisse être utilisée à fond).

----------

## LostControl

Les drivers ATI proprio c'est de la m...  :Twisted Evil:  J'ai un portable avec un Radeon 9200, j'ai jamais réussi à avoir un système stable avec ces drivers !

----------

## dyurne

attention tout de même, une carte graphique haut de gamme sous linux est pas forcément un bon choix : 

http://www.linuxtest.org/article.php?story=20040201195023325

----------

## Dr.Greg

Le meilleur en ce moment:

Sapphire X800Pro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> attention tout de même, une carte graphique haut de gamme sous linux est pas forcément un bon choix :
> 
> http://www.linuxtest.org/article.php?story=20040201195023325

 

Attention, il n'est pas testé dans l'article en question de jeux sous linux, seulement des applications "pros"... et dire qu'une geforce2 est du niveau d'une quadro.... 

Sincèrement étant passé d'une geforce2gts à une geforce fx 5900 et bien il y a un fossé entre ces cartes. Actuellement sous Q3 je dépasse les 200Fps en étant en 1024*768 tout à fond donc bon actuellement toute la série des geforce FX 5xxx fonctionnent très bien et on peut dire qu'elles sont bien exploitées. On peut utiliser l'AA, le filtrage anisotropique, etc...

Mais je vais essayer de trouver le temps pour voir ce que donne Specviewperf, je ne connaissais pas, j'essairai de voir le delta entre ma geforce5900 et ma geforce2  :Smile: 

Maintenant comme déjà dis il faut vérifier pour les toutes dernières, les 6800 ce qu'il en est.

 *Dr.Greg wrote:*   

> Le meilleur en ce moment:
> 
> Sapphire X800Pro 

 

Oué sous linux, peut être que d'ici 2 ans elle fonctionnera bien, le temps qu'ATI sorte un driver potable (ou doux rêve libére les specs, fassent un driver libre....)  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179 --> merci !

----------

## dyurne

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  Sincèrement étant passé d'une geforce2gts à une geforce fx 5900 et bien il y a un fossé entre ces cartes. 

 

l'idée n'était pas de dire qu'il n'y a aucune différence entre une geforce2 et une geforceFX, mais plutot qu'il ne faut pas (à mon sens) dépenser des sommes astronomiques dans une carte graphique haut de gamme sous linux, puisque le rapport qualité-prix est peut être plus intéressant avec une carte milieu de gamme. 

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  Mais je vais essayer de trouver le temps pour voir ce que donne Specviewperf, je ne connaissais pas, j'essairai de voir le delta entre ma geforce5900 et ma geforce2 

 

j'attends ton retour d'info, ça fait plusieurs fois que je cite cet article donc si tu obtiens des résultats qui prouve qu'il est erronné autant que je le sache pour plus raconter de conneries.

Qui a dit "ce sera qu'une de plus ?"   :Wink: 

----------

## moon69

en effet, 

une bone carte mileu de gamme est bien plus rentable au rapport prix/puissance, qu'ne haut de gamme qui va vite diminuer en prix dans les mois qui suive

pour la carte NVIDIA

par curiosite, les cartes quadro ne sont pas bien exploiter ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Les drivers ATI proprio c'est de la m...  J'ai un portable avec un Radeon 9200, j'ai jamais réussi à avoir un système stable avec ces drivers !

 

J'ai la meme chose avec une 9000, et j'ai jamai eu de pb ...

----------

## mitch

Une tit Matrox ou une XGI ca peut faire l'affaire   :Cool: 

Non arretons de deconnés, il faut savoir que sous Linux, il n'existe pas de DX9 et donc pas besoin (forcement) d'une carte haut de gamme. L'Open Gl tourne tres bien avec des jeux recent sur des cartes de moyenne gamme.

Un truc qui pourrai nous interesser, tu veux faire quoi sur ta station? Graphisme ou jeux?

----------

## zdra

Pour mon expérience d'installation de driver sous linux des cartes graphiques, nvidia est nettement suppérieur. Non seulement le driver en lui meme me semble plus facile et plus abouti (tout en restant une belle daube) mais aussi les nouvelles cartes sont plus vite supportées. Du coté d'ati il faut souvent attendre loongtemps pour que les dernieres cartes soient completement supportées, et pendant ce temps ta carte haut de gamme ne sera plus haut de gamme  :Wink: 

Sinon je rejoin l'avis que le haut de gamme c'est un mauvais rapport qualité/prix ! Si tu n'as pas absoluement besoin d'une puissance énorme alors je te suggere plutot une moyenne gamme... Surtout que sous linux ce sera mieux supporté (puisque sortie depuis qq temps et donc les drivers ont eu le temps de sortir) et donc tu pouras en tirer toute sa puissance.

Pour des driver openSource je pense qu'aucune carte n'a de driver opensource supportant l'acceleration 3D.

----------

## kimbo

Ok merci à tous. 

Vos commentaires vont vraiment m'aider.

----------

## LostControl

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Pour des driver openSource je pense qu'aucune carte n'a de driver opensource supportant l'acceleration 3D.

 

Désolé mais j'utilise les drivers DRM du kernel pour mon ATI Radeon et j'ai de l'accélération 3D. Pas au niveau du driver proprio c'est clair mais y'a quand même de l'accélération ! Et c'est suffisant pour jouer à Quake III en tout cas  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Pour des driver openSource je pense qu'aucune carte n'a de driver opensource supportant l'acceleration 3D. 
> 
> Désolé mais j'utilise les drivers DRM du kernel pour mon ATI Radeon et j'ai de l'accélération 3D. Pas au niveau du driver proprio c'est clair mais y'a quand même de l'accélération ! Et c'est suffisant pour jouer à Quake III en tout cas 

 

rassure moi , tu jous pas a Quake 3 avec Mesa   :Shocked:  , tu as combien de FPS avec glrxgear ?

----------

## LostControl

```
$ glxgears

5643 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1128.600 FPS

5677 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1135.400 FPS

5679 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1135.800 FPS

5679 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1135.800 FPS
```

Sur un laptop avec une ATI Radeon 9200

[EDIT]

Mon 200ème message  :Very Happy: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ouai ok donc tu n'es pas sous Mesa avec çà !

----------

## LostControl

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ouai ok donc tu n'es pas sous Mesa avec çà !

 

C'est à dire ???

----------

## yoyo

Que renvoie "glxinfo" ??

----------

## fafounet

allez ca sert a rien d´avoir des milliers de fps pour jouer.

En revanche pour travailler dans le graphisme et tout ca, c´est deja nettement plus important.

Juste pour vous montrer mon pc du boulot qui marche du feu de dieu : 

186 frames in 5.0 seconds = 37.200 FPS

160 frames in 6.0 seconds = 26.667 FPS

160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 32.000 FPS

160 frames in 6.0 seconds = 26.667 FPS

----------

## nuts

moi je vote pour dire que pour du linux, les cartes nvidia sont bien meilleur qu'ATI:

-nvidia propose bien plus de pilotes sous linux.

-leur pilotes sont bien plus facil a installer.

-nvidia a une meilleur maitrise de l openGL qu' ATI.

et pour parler de haut de gamme, a savoir que meme si y a pas de directx, il faut savoir que lorsqu' on te vend une carte directx9 c est que celle ci gere par exemple les pixel shader 2.0 etc...

et donc il faut aussi savoir que les pixel shaders sous opengl ca existe aussi,  et a ce propos vivement qu une nouvelle version d opengl voit le jour

----------

## ttgeub

Et pour en rajouter une couche : (vu aujourd'hui sur presence-pc)

Numérotés 1.0-6106, ces nouveaux pilotes Linux IA32 apportent le support des cartes PCI-Express et des GeForce 6800.

Voici la liste des nouveautés :

 Le support du GLSL (OpenGL Shading Language)

 Le support de l'extension GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object

 Une correction du problème qui empêchait le pilote 32bits de fonctionner sur certains processeurs AMD64.

 Le support de l'ACPI

 Le support des noyaux 4kstack

 Un utilitaire de configuration "nvidia-settings".

 Un script Shell "nvidia-bug-report.sh" qui rassemble les information sur la configuration système dans un fichier log qui peut être envoyé à NVIDIA pour rapporter un bug.

 Ajout d'un nouveau Xv adaptor sur les GeForce 4 et GeForce FX qui utilisent le moteur 3D pour faire des requêtes Xv PutImage.

----------

## cylgalad

D'ailleurs les ebuilds sont disponible là : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55714

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Que renvoie "glxinfo" ??

 

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_SGI_video_sync

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/SSE2 TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 5.0.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_histogram,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/SSE2 TCL
> ...

 

Tu utilises bien MESA  + DRI activé pour la 3D ...

----------

## LostControl

Ben ouais... C'est pour ça que je ne comprends pas ce que Gentoo_Lover raconte !?

----------

## ridben

Si j'achete une ATI X800 pour jouer sous windows, est-ce qu'elle fonctionnera au moins en 2D (sous X) sous linux?

----------

## -Octane-

oui sans probléme . 

j'ai une radeon 9700 et ça marche pas mal, mais les performances sont toutefois assez décevantes, la différences de perf est visible entre windows et linux. 

Je pense que je vais changer pour une nvidia, j'ai entendu que du bien sur leurs pilotes linux (tout du moins comparés à ati)

----------

## nuts

 *-Octane- wrote:*   

> oui sans probléme . 
> 
> j'ai une radeon 9700 et ça marche pas mal, mais les performances sont toutefois assez décevantes, la différences de perf est visible entre windows et linux. 
> 
> Je pense que je vais changer pour une nvidia, j'ai entendu que du bien sur leurs pilotes linux (tout du moins comparés à ati)

 

pour toi c est visible. car chez ati, ils ont beaucoup de mal a faire de bon pilote. surtout en openGL.

j ai une nvidia geforce3 et elle tourne aussi bien sous nux que sous win

----------

## -Octane-

bah sur mon pc pour le moment j'ai que gentoo (j'ai réinstallé ya pas longtemps et enlevé windows).

Mais par exemple ut2004 en 1024x768 avec tout au minimum j'ai 40fps de moyenne (ça tombe a 20 parfois), avec un 2.66ghz, 1go de ram et une radeon 9700,  c'est pas acceptable :/

Ca tourne plus vite sur la ti4200 de ma copine sous suse 9 (d'ailleur ce soir je lui pique sa 4200 pour tester). 

Je n'exclue pas d'avoir mal configuré la carte cependant, mais bon je voit pas trop ce qui pourrais aller de travers .

----------

## yoyo

 *-Octane- wrote:*   

> Je n'exclue pas d'avoir mal configuré la carte cependant, mais bon je voit pas trop ce qui pourrais aller de travers .

 

Que renvoie 

```
glxinfo
```

??

----------

## -Octane-

voilà pour la config du boulot, c'est la même qu'a la maison à part que la carte est une radeon 9200SE au lieu d'une 9700 : 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200SE DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.9.0)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_element_array, 

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

----------

## ttgeub

Non tes resultats sont normaux octane, j'ai une ati 9600 pro et j 'ai la meme chose (peut etre legerement plus, mais pas sur). Ce qui est certain c est que l'accélération graphique ati sous linux est franchement décévante à la  vue des possibilités théoriques des cartes. Je pense qu'avec la Ti4200 tu auras des performances bien meilleures ...

PS : ton glxinfo, n'indique pas d'erreur de config

----------

## -Octane-

c'est assez dommage   :Confused: 

Moi qui supportait ati pour réduire le monopole de nvidia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## moon69

ati on toujours ete a la traine au niveau des drivers, meme sous windows

le monopole de nvidia est peut etre due a sa "qualiter" si on peut dire

----------

## -Octane-

Pour ceux que ça intéresse : 

Ati R9700 , sur ut2004 tout au minimum en 1024 : 40fps de moyenne

Geforce 4 ti4200 réglage identiques : 120-150 fps de moyenne

La 4200 pourtant moins puissante que la 9700 fait quasiement le triple en fps ! 

et je n'ai rien touché d'autre à la machine. 

Donc bon je ne sais pas si on doit en conclure que les drivers ati pour linux sont vraiment affreux (ou peut être suis je un cas isolé), mais en tout cas ma prochaine carte sera une nvidia !

----------

## nuts

je viens de mettre une geforce3ti200 usr mon servuer:

athlon 750 SlotA, 384SDR, noyau 2.4, xorg, pilote nvidia 6xxx.

detail moyen sans ombres en 1024, moyenne 25~30fps

edit je viens de faire des test, usr la carte ctf-magma, sur un athlon-xp 2200+ avec 512DDR et gf3ti200:

1024 low detail en moyenne 45fps

1024 details max: 30~35fps

----------

